# Nissan primastar revving problem



## lanny22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there

Got an issue with my gearbox right now but whilst in the van the other day I noticed that when the fear stick is in neutral the revs will reach and exceed lets say 4000 whereas when I put my foot on the clutch they will go no higher than 3000.

Can someone please help and explain why this may be.

Cheers


----------

